# 2013 Cook Off!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Last night I attended the Williamsburg Area Restaurant Association 2013 Iron Chef Wine and Food Expo at the Colonial Heritage in Williamsburg Virginia.

This was a great event that showcased several of the communities restaurants. The food and wine was plentiful and the Iron Chef competition was exciting to watch as the chefs battled each other in teams of three.
The main dishes were beef, Pompano and quail.

The winning team was comprised of;

Cynthia Schutte--Riverwalk Restaurant
Kyle Woodruff--Waypoint Restaurant
Chris Long--Second Street Bistro

It was cool to see how these guys could knock out a world class meal in short order. The judges said it was super close on the winning decision.

Here are some pictures I took last night.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

